# Need Help finding London Relics



## LondonRelic (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi

Im not sure this is the right website and I dont want to upset anyone. I just want to ask about abandoned, derelict buildings in London.

Im starting a social enterprise to help unemployed and ex-servicemen get their lives back by employing them on renovation work.

Im looking for projects that we might feesibly undertake.

If you know of derelict building in London where we might be able to get a contact who owns/can lease the building etc. I would be grateful for any help.

We would be a profit making company but the main focus is to help those who are having trouble helping themselves through gameful employment and help the community by recommissioning buidlings they can have access to. I am a creative so one day hope to create art studios as well.

If anyone has a contact for the owner of Performance Cars in Brentford Id be most grateful. Thank you.

Caroline


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 28, 2011)

Not really the place to be asking about this. But you would probably get the info you require from here... http://www.land-registry.org/


----------

